# Mane thinning tool - opinions?



## Kaydeensj (Feb 24, 2011)

I can't see the link but the only thing i would use from solocomb on a horse with a thick mane it the solo rake it seems pretty good but for a fraction of the price you can get similar things from pet shops made for dogs that work equally well  x


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I have no experience with that, but I can suggest a dematting comb. It works well for getting out burrs and matts and both dogs and horses. I have one for dog grooming and use it on my horses' tails and manes. It has small razors on it so with each brush some of the hair comes out. I'm sure if you brushed with it it would thin the mane fairly well. You can get them at most stores like Petco or Petsmart in the grooming section. The one I have looks something like this;










I believe it would probably serve the same function as the one you posted, but I wouldn't go crazy with it. I've only used it to untangle hair, and it basically thins the hair and the shorter hair sort of blends with the rest. If you start with a bit at the top and then take more off at the bottom it might look better. (I am only a dog groomer, I've never really groomed horses too much aside from my own, so I wouldn't entirely take my word for it unless you use the comb for dematting/"deburring" purposes. ;])


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Or you could try 1/2 of a clipper blade, by hand


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

KV, when my Dad was showing, he refused to pull the mane on any of his horses. He would use a thinning comb very similar to that to shorten and thin it out in lieu of pulling. He said that way, he didn't have to deal with the constant re-growth that you have to contain because it wants to stand up straight. Not to mention the fact that it's faster and easier than pulling.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

This seems much easier/quicker than pulling. My mare has such THICK hair, it would be annoying to pull it every month or two (her hair grows so fast!).

I would like to know if others have used this too!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I used one and thought it was great. It's much quicker and easier without sacrificing the final appearance of the mane.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

The solo comb worked wonderfully on a warmblood I used to have that had a thin mane.

However, the mare I have right now has a thick main, and using the solo comb just made it look choppy.

I like the idea of the dematting comb!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

love love love the Solocomb for horses who hate pulling or have thin manes!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We were taught to never ever pull top hairs, only pull from underneath.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, All! I ordered the solo-comb. My qh's mane is thin (so I cut it), my paint's little sicker, but nothing super heavy. I pulled my paint last week, but I have to say even she lost her patience in the end (and she usually tolerates pretty much everything from me). So I decided to give it a try.


----------

